# New Life Spectrum Algaemax Pellets



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I'll be cycling my 210 mbuna tank soon and need to order some fish food. I use NLS for most of my community tanks and reef tanks. I was going to just order their cichlid pellet but noticed the Algaemax product. Anyone use this feed? How does it compare to the general cichlid pellet. I could get both and alternate. Any thoughts?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use it with Tropheus but still use the regular NLS Cichlid food for the mbuna.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

The ingredients list is quite impressive with all the different types of algaes. I feel that these type of plant matter is what's missing from the diets of fish in indoor captivity. Even predatory fish gets their veggies indirectly by consuming preys that are gut loaded with plant matter. Its for this reason I mix Algaemax with my NLS cichlid pellets and feed it to all my fish, not just the herbivores


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I mix the regular NLS Cichlid, the Algaemax, the Thera A+, and Extreme Cichlid peewee. Mix them in a bucket, keep it in the freezer. 
I will say this. They are slightly different colored, and some of my fish avoid the Algaemax pellets and go for the other 3 kinds. Most of them eat whatever they can get to first. Must not be as tasty, I don't know. 
I would mix instead of alternate. I do that because 1.) I couldn't decide which was best, so I chose all 4 and 2.) if for some reason I'm ever unable to get one or more of the 4 kinds I prefer, my fish are already used to all 4 of them.


----------

